# Alexandria, VA



## MarauderX (Dec 15, 2004)

Looking for to fill a gap left by a player moving across the country.  We meet on Wednesdays every two weeks, and we might do one Sunday a month as long as everyone can make it.  

The game is 3.5, with only a few house rules added to speed up the game.  The PCs just made it to 7th level, and you can read about their explorations through the link in my signature.  

Interested?  Send me an email.  
jcpdsgn AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## frostrune (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey John,

Just thought I'd give you a little BUMP.

Good luck with the search.

Frostrune


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Dec 16, 2004)

*My Wednesday's already taken*

Sorry my Wednesdays are already taken up with a game.  Otherwise I would consider it.


----------



## DCIronlich (Jan 11, 2005)

*Arlington Players here*

Can you tell me more about your campaign?  My partner and I are looking to join a local 3.5 D&D game.  We enjoy a wide range of gaming styles (i.e., hack-n-slash, political intrigue, role play) and have many years of experience.  We live in Arlington, VA.  Please drop me a line if interested (dclifter@aol.com)


----------



## redhawk (Jan 13, 2005)

GAH!

This _sucks_! It sounds like fun and I'd love to play, but my Wednesday nights are fairly booked for a good long while.

I'm free Tues, Thurs, Fri, and weekend evenings.

*pouts*

Redhawk


----------



## Gamecock (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you still looking?


----------

